# Scratch, or no scratch?



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello,

So our first IVF cycle is in the not too distant future (SP likely to be late June or July) and I was wondering whether to have an endometrial scratch or not?

I've never tried to get pregnant before so I don't have any clue whether I'll be good for implantation etc. We're IVF due to blocked tubes from endo and I have polycystic ovaries but I'm not aware of any other issues.

Just curious to hear about your experiences (good or bad), whether any of you have scratches on your cycles (especially the first one) and if so, do you think it helped?

Also practicalities of it would be good. I think it's mid cycle after ovulation, done awake and lasts for three months but I don't know whether that's right! 

Thanks lovelies!

Herts x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Herts 

For the sake of approx £200 I would do it, I think now it's in your head if you don't then you will likely kick yourself if it fails, there's more NHS clinics these days offering it as routine to ladies after a failed cycle 

I didn't have one for cycle 1 BFN

Cycle 2 was cancelled 

I had one for cycle 3 BFN 

I had one for cycle 4 BFP  

They do say the benefits last 3 months yes xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey herts 

Dp had one as we thought like lily said for the sake of such a small amount we might as well throw the kitchen sink at it! I would def reccomended it, it also picked up that she had a small infection that she hadn't noticed so that was treated with anti biotics which otherwise might have affected the embryo if left untreated - are your clinic offering you this on nhs or are u going to offer to pay? Xxxx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi

18 months ago my clinic were really championing the scratch and so offered me it after 3 failed cycles. I'm an NHS patient but was able to pay for it as an add on. The cycle gave me a chemical pregnancy. 

18 months later I asked about having it again prior to an FET. My dr said stats didn't really show much difference having one or not but said you may as well so you have no regrets. So I went ahead and paid for it again. This time I got pregnant. How much of a difference the scratch made is impossible to say but having had implantation both times I had it (I did achieve a BFP without it as well 2 bfns) I'd have it done again. 

Both times it was done on day 21 of my cycle. I found it a bit uncomfortable but lasts a matter of moments so for me was worth it!

Good luck deciding.

X


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, I really appreciate it.

Lilly - I've followed your story since I first joined. I really hope you have a happy ending to your journey, whatever that looks like x

KDJay - I think it would be a private add on but for a £200 it seems silly not to. That's interesting about the infection, I can be quite prone to water infections x

Shell - congratulations! x

I think I'll end up going for it as I can't bear the thought of a 'what if I'd done that?' Just need to work out dates now and speak to the clinic x


----------

